# 1/10th Formula 1 RC questions...



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Long time slot car racer of all scales lookin to get into RC.
Been lookin through the info here, but with no equipment, I have no idea what all this is about.
I gotta start somewhere so I'll fire off some questions and go from there.
I may have more later. 

Whats the difference between the Tamiya F104 chassis and the F104v2, and is there a significant difference.

How does the 3racing cars compare to the Tamiya cars?

How do you tell between mostly plastic chassis parts and mostly carbon fiber?

How does the Tamiya F103 chassis compare to the modern stuff.

Are there other makes of 1/10 F1 chassis?

How does older 80s 90s F1 cars compare to modern cars? Can you upgrade or mix makes and parts?

I havent even got as far as controllers or servos. Just lookin at cars for now.

Thanks for yalls input!!! :wave:


----------



## tbroecker01 (Feb 3, 2013)

The f104 is a t-plate style car and the f104v2 is a link-type style...big difference.

The f104 is narrower and has a different front suspension setup than the f103.
Tamiya has made several versions of the f104:f104 (standard car), f104 pro (full ball bearings and titanium tie rods), f104x1 (roll damper instead of friction plates), and the f104wgp (the chassis and tires are f104, but front suspension is f103).

I used to own a 3racing f109, basically a tamiya f103 made by 3racing. I personally like the tamiya cars better because the plastic is stronger, parts of readily available and the cars are easier to work on. Certain tamiya parts did fit on the 3racing car, but it was a pain to work on because you couldn't get to what you had to work on without taking something else apart.

Other makers.....3racing (f109, f113, fgx), tamiya, hpi (f10), speedpassion, exotek, roche radipo, and I think serpent is even in the mix.

Most guys in my club run tamiya f103 cars and there is some awful close racing.
You can upgrade the f103 easily to the modern day cars.

I usually order parts for my F1 cars from www.tqrcracing.com. Cheaper and better availability than tower hobbies.

Also if you look on rctech.net there are numerous threads on just about all the f1 cars out on the market.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info TB!

Are the Tamiya 80s chassis different than the f103/f104 models?


----------



## tbroecker01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry, I can't help you there. I only have experience with the f103/f104 and the 3racing chassis.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

i raced some F101/F102 and F201 cars

the 1980s cars tamiya offered in f1 style are totally different from the modern cars. Now they have done retro kits like the 6 wheel elf they brought back on the F103 chassis but those original cars are very different then the modern F101-F104 cars.
you may be confusing some re-released cars for the 1980s versions but those are very different. you are talking about a 25 year difference in technology, design and materials. 

for re-release they take the lexan shell or hard plastic bodies change the mounts and wheelbase on whatever more modern chassis they are using and then that becomes the new retro kit.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Dan!
So, _different_, means slower?
I know the battery and motor tech is way different now, but can the older chassis be updated?
Or is updating a chassis not even worth it, i.e., they wouldn't be in the same league if they were updated?

Is anyone running a classic F1 class with older chassis?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Dan, you pretty much answered all my questions in the slot car thread...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=4541421#post4541421

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Well the older cars were not designed for technology that didnt exist back in the 1980s.

You could always get a 1980s body set, expensive, and hack up a modern chassis to fit the old bodies, but no garentee on performance. Those old cars used FRP chassis and aluminum parts for the gearbox, usually a gear diff, ball diffs were a rare hop up back then. Then the front end design and rear suspension, was from the 1/8 scale cars scaled down and the 1/10 scale Was more 1/12 pan car chassis like.

But parts would be rare collectable and expensive. There are people that race them at retro events. In recent years tamiya has rereleased cars with the old school bodies and new running gear underneath. However even the rerelease is pretty rare and won't be around long enough to justify a stockpile of parts, so it ends up being a 1 season of racing deal then they retire the car.

If you really love a car , trust me do not race it you will just destroy it and get mad.

If you race you want a car you are not emotionally invested in. Otherwise you won't drive the car you will just baby it and stop racing after 1 or 2 nights, like the first time you crack the body in a crash.


----------

